# Is she pregnant??  Update and questions!!



## meme (Aug 13, 2012)

When we got Rachel, our 4-H leader suspected that she may have been pregnant by her la mancha buck who was escaping. Her twin sister was definitely prego, and had a bigger belly. When she came to our house to teach us how to show our goats about a month later, she said she really didn't think she was pregnant. I just accepted that, and have been researching bucks to breed her to. However, her belly has gotten somewhat larger lately, and her udder seems more noticeable. I haven't felt any movement, and we have only had her for about 3 months now. She probably has been eating more alfalfa, but I just wanted to make sure! BTW, she is a 1.5 year old purebred nubian, never freshened before. 

Here are some pics:





































So what do you think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 13, 2012)

The best way to find out for sure is to send in blood to BioTracking. 

The second udder pic doesn't look to me like an udder that is growing due to pregnancy. As far as her sides, she could either have a good rumen going or be pregnant. Really can't say there either.


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 13, 2012)

Mine looked like that, and she had 1. i would send blood to biotracking.


----------



## meme (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I need to draw blood for CAE/CL testing, and I was planning to send it to U.C Davis. Could they do a pregnancy test for us too?

Found this: http://www.happytailzfarm.com/pooch_test_2.htm

That makes me think she is.....I am no expert though, these are my first female goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 14, 2012)

Only BioTracking does the pregnancy test.

The only things I absolutely trust are an ultrasound, xray or the BioPryn pregnancy blood test to be sure if pregnant or not. Everything else is questionable.


----------



## meme (Aug 14, 2012)

Okay, thank you. I will check into biotracking. Can they tell you how far along your goat is? We might just end up going with the "wait and see" approach though. Anyway, I dug up some pics from late June. I did notice something that's kind of weird, is she used to be very sway back. She was also very loud before the fair. Now her back has progressively straitened out and she is much quieter. Plus she doesn't run like our other goats, kind of slow and bouncy. LOL. And now I am going to sound like a goat creep, but yesterday I did notice the tiniest bit of white "back there", which I heard is a sign of pregnancy, could be nothing though.  Anyways, here are the pics, taken anywhere between June 20th and July 1st.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Aug 16, 2012)

So you've had her for over 3 months now? When was the last time she was exposed to the buck?

I would say that with over 3 months along, you'd see udder development. A FF's udder isn't going to be giant. It'll definitely be growing, though.

The white could be from a heat cycle coming on. Mine can get a bit gooey when they are in heat.


----------



## meme (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Squirrel! Yes, we have had her for about 3 months and a week or two. I haven't seen any more white goo since the last time. Of course with school and sports, I don't get to spend as much time with them now. To me, it just seems like you can see where her tummy ends and her udder starts now; easier than before at least. She absolutely hates it when we touch her udder, complete with bucking, kicking, and running away. Definitely need to work on that! Her sides also sink in a lot less after not eating over night compared to our other goats. Probably just wishful thinking though. I have no clue when she was exposed to the buck, he was getting out a lot. Who knows, maybe we will come outside to a little surprise baby one day, maybe not. We will just have to wait and see!


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 17, 2012)

I think being that far along you can probly "feel" for it. 
Stick your hand up between the udder and the stomach with a good amount of pressure and wait for movement. 
Shes not going to like this very much but then again... goats dont really like anything being done to them.


----------



## meme (Aug 19, 2012)

I have been giving her plenty of "hugs" and belly rubs, but I only feel her great gurgling rumen. She isn't too happy about it, but she is starting to get used to all the extra attention at least. Babies are on the right if you are standing behind them, correct? I think we are going to send blood to biotracking, but we have to get the vacuum syringes and stuff first. I wonder if they sell those at TSC. Then we can just send it off at the same time as the blood for CAE/CL blood samples.

Also, I figured out that we have had her for exactly 110 days now, so she would have 40 days left max, IF she was prego. I guess we will just have to wait and see!


----------



## meme (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay, so a LOT has been happening this past week and a half, and I just wanted to get you guys up to speed. First of all, her udder had definitely grown some, looking at the old pics sure helps! Also, things have been changing like crazy "back there". The skin is now hardly wrinkly at all, and it is starting to look like "pooch test" pics I have seen for other pregnant does. And most importantly, I felt movement! I have not felt a kick per say, but if I hold my hand there for a while, I can feel something push on my hand. It does not feel that way at all for my wether and 7 month old doe. I am thinking a foot? Yesterday, I felt some crazy movement in there, almost like it flipped over really fast. My sister felt it too, so I am not just imagining it! We felt it on her right side, about half way up her belly, closer to her back leg. That just got the whole family really excited. We are still trying not to get our hopes up too high though....maybe without too much success! Oh yeah, and although her ligaments are still hard, I can almost get my fingers all the way around her spine, just before her tail. I heard that was an indicator too. 

Additionally, we called our neighbor, who is a vet with about 40 Saanens. She is really busy, but her friend said she might be able to bring home the stuff to give her a sonogram. However, she doubted she could be pregnant because she would have been bred way out of season. I have read several times though, that nubians are much less seasonal than most dairy breeds. Plus she had a lot of pregnant goats at her house when we picked Rachel out, including her sister! 

Any advice is welcome, and would be really helpful! Thanks again. ETA, I could get updated pics if that would help any.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 25, 2012)

I can't tell anything by looking at their tails / twees / butts but an udder shot would be helpful.

And yes, Nubians will breed nearly any time you want.  I have lots of pregnant Nubs right now...all of mine, actually.

Amazing to me how many people don't know that....even vets!


----------



## meme (Aug 25, 2012)

Good news! The vet said we could come over on Monday or Tuesday for a sonogram, and we are also going to draw all the blood for CAE and CL. It is going to be a busy day, but I can hardly wait to find out!


----------

